# I just got a Giant Seek 1



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

Now that I own an Alfine hub, do I get a special hat, or is there a secret handshake that I need to learn?  This is actually my second IGH bike, I have a 2005 Schwinn Grey Ghost with a Sturmey-Archer X-RD5 drum brake hub.

Unfortunately, I just saw this thread, and it looks like my bike has the 500 hub, so I'm a little bummed about that. Should I be? I will be riding this bike on-road only. However, I will be climbing some steep hills in 1st gear. How delicate is the Alfine hub, do I need to be careful about mashing the pedals? I'm 185# if that makes a difference.

With the Alfine, should I stop pedaling to shift, or do I just basically shift the same way I would with a derailleur? On my Schwinn, the hub doesn't like to shift unless you're not pedaling.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Not a big difference between the 500 and 501, no need to be bummed. Mash away, 185lbs on the road is nothing for the Alfine. I let up slightly on the pedals to shift, no need to stop pedaling. We don't have a secret handshake...yet.


----------

